# Australia to Hong Kong, vehicle import



## MACTIV (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am relocating from Brisbane to Hong Kong in March 2013. I was wondering how easy it would be to bring my Range Rover with me and at what cost? Is it worth the trouble and the cost? Has anyone gone through the same experience?

Thanks


----------

